# buyers beware of stolen guns



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

POSTED BY SWAPGIANT....READ, BUT DO NOT REPORT!


RECENTLY STOLEN FIREARMS IN THE FARIFIELD OHIO AREA BUYERS BEWARE!!!!! PLEASE CONTACT LOCAL AUTHORITIES OR FARIFIELD TOWNSHIP POLICE DEPARTMENT IF YOU SEE THSE TURN UP::


THIS HAPPENED AROUND THE 19TH OR SO OF JANUARY 2010


LIST OR FIREARMS AND SERIALS ARE AS FOLLOWS:

taurus 38 special gold accents sn - c028358
kahr cw9 - EE3750
bersa 380 - A25249
regent 1911- 09y 00369
smith n wesson sigma - DSU0493
taurus pt709 - 1-709039 or tct49702 ( nnot sure which is serial )
taurus 24/7 - ncr73845
glock 36 - exz428us
glock 30 - fpv238
glock 19 - lzv050
glock 23 - ntp351
glock 26 - nwm267
keltec p-11 - aln00


----------

